# Spreadsheet program for iPad



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

I am obsessed with spreadsheets and I have made one with Excell on my PC. It keeps track of what I have in my pantry, what I need, how much it costs, etc. Last year I rcvd an iPad and I have been using it exclusively for anything computer related except my spreadsheets. I have tried several different programs but have been disappointed by them all. I need something as close as Microsoft Excell as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know if they have "Libre Office" for Ipad or not but you could do a Bing search and find out. The specific software would be "Libre Calc" or "LibreOffice Calc". It mimics the Microsoft products and can even load the Microsoft spreadsheets.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you considered Numbers?


----------



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

Those are both new to me but I will check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

mwhartman said:


> Have you considered Numbers?


Have you used this program? The reviews were either awful or wonderful, no middle ground. And the price is a little high for an unsure app.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Batty,
I guess I should have mentioned that "LibreOffice Calc" is open source software. It is free and you get not only the executable software but the source code too. If you are into writing code you can then customize it for your use.


----------



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

I couldn't find that one. I'm only sporadically computer savvy....


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Not that I'm for supporting the dark empire; but have you considered just using the Microsoft Office Excel app? I know it has limited functionality with synching on a shared drive when offline (or no functionality).

Wife uses Office 365 on her tablet for work.....

I used my tablet for a paper weight.... or to hold important documents that I have not filled and do not want bent


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Polaris office is available for ipad. Its open source but I think one is paid and one is free. I would try it before I baught it. 
I have loaded a spreadsheet in this software a few times in android. The ones from a regular Microsoft pc for school.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I use numbers and its just fine. Its different in the way you operate it so ms office purists hate it. It does everything including complex calculations charts graphs etc. No vb scripting though for most regular users thats not an issue.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Batty said:


> Have you used this program? The reviews were either awful or wonderful, no middle ground. And the price is a little high for an unsure app.


Yes, I've used Numbers. I've not done a lot of data manipulation just basic number tabulation.

Here is a link https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=ios+numbers+manual&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 with several others that may help you decide


----------



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Not that I'm for supporting the dark empire; but have you considered just using the Microsoft Office Excel app? I know it has limited functionality with synching on a shared drive when offline (or no functionality).
> 
> I can't get Microsoft Office Excel on my iPad, otherwise I'd stick with it. Apple & Microsoft don't seem to like each other!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im pretty sure Microsoft office 365 is available on ipad but it would be a yearly payment of 70 - 100 $ which is hardly worth the pain. Ouch?


----------



## loblolly (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure how you feel about Google products, but if you aren't opposed, there is always google docs/drive


----------



## nodeal (Feb 24, 2014)

I use google documents on the iPad and it works well online and offline.


----------



## loblolly (Aug 15, 2014)

Same here. It's free and automatically syncs across devices. But security may be another issue.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Security and privacy are two words that are completely foreign to Google. Since they removed all gun related items from their shopping search I left them behind. I don't use any Google products.


----------



## Pieohpah (Aug 2, 2014)

I go with Numbers any day of the week


----------



## Batty (Jul 31, 2014)

I downloaded Numbers and tried out a page. Seems pretty good so far. This weekend I will break out the keyboard and get to work!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Batty said:


> I downloaded Numbers and tried out a page. Seems pretty good so far. This weekend I will break out the keyboard and get to work!


Take a look at Pages as well. Very close to Word.


----------

